# what brake fluid do you use



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I run Redline Lubricants in my M-6 and Royal Purple in my wife's A-4. Thing is I have never changed my clutch/brake fluid or my wifes brake fluid. Arecent check showed my clutch fluid needs changing. I was looking for advice from some of you that have switched your fluids already.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I dont know about some of the others, I have personally flushed my brakes and refilled with Valvoline synthetic. :cheers


----------

